# Big Oregon cat



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

A buddy sent me these pics this morning... that is an impressive kitty.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

They feed them well in Oregon.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Thas is one big cat.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Its a Big cat No Doubt..
But wheres the Challenge of Shootin it outta a Tree..
Sorry guys..I like fair Chase..N Dogs arent fair..

Oxx..


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Its a Big cat No Doubt..
> But wheres the Challenge of Shootin it outta a Tree..
> Sorry guys..I like fair Chase..N Dogs arent fair..
> 
> Oxx..


I dunno if them dogs treed that monster, they're not bloody enough. I think it would have ripped a few of them to shreds.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

My boss is on the way to Utah with another guy to hunt Mt lions this weekend and next week. Evidently they are both guaranteed big cats or they dont have to pay a cent.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Because they tree the Cats with dogs...I went on a Bear hunt like that 1 time..just not my idea of a Fair chase.
But to each his own..
Oxx..


surfspeck said:


> My boss is on the way to Utah with another guy to hunt Mt lions this weekend and next week. Evidently they are both guaranteed big cats or they dont have to pay a cent.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I would bet that the odds of even seeing one of those cats, much less shooting one, are slim and none without those dogs.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

those are some good looking dogs

as far as hunting with them, if the Law says it's ok then it's ok

I would hate to have to track that cat on foot with no dogs


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Very true.. 
Ive seen 2 cats in 30yrs of hunting..
1 off I45 & the San Jac river...(RiverPlantation) while Canoe'n for white Bass...
& 1 in Brackettville.. about 5oo yds off on a Cliff..



Haute Pursuit said:


> I would bet that the odds of even seeing one of those cats, much less shooting one, are slim and none without those dogs.


----------



## Unlawful Justice (Sep 19, 2006)

I can understand where Oxbow is coming from. I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that locating the cat with dogs is sporting, but trapping one in a tree and then shooting it is not. That having been I've never been cat hunting so I am pretty ignorant on the subject.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

gotta get the popcorn be right back


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Cat hunting*

Great pics, and one heck of a cat. I have mixed emotions. I am not sure I would enjoy that type of hunt, but I have absolutely no problem with those who do. Just like I have no desire to shoot a bear. Given the right circumstances, I probably would, it just in not my cup of tea. Give me a big deer or elk any day.
Thanks for posting.
BB


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ranks right along with high fences, feeders, and using electronic calls on geese.
The only one I have a problem with is the high fences...now get your popcorn buttered up.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm with you on this one Oxx. Where is the fun in having a dog tree a cat or any other animal for that matter. It kinda goes hand in hand with sending dogs after hogs. 1 reason is you are putting the dogs in danger, and I don't know about you guys but if my dogs were going to be put in that kind of danger I would leave them at home. Second reason is it just isn't fun. You want fun try getting in an airboat and chasing hogs through the marsh and gettin a little drive by action...lol.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Never ran the Hogs down on a Boat..But Might try it..:wink: 

But I have Bumped them with my 4 wheeler..:tongue: 

Note to self...dont do that again..lol hwell:


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd be more impressed if they caught it, saddled it, and rode it. 
Beautiful cat though. 
Can you eat their meat? Or is it just a good prize for the living room?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

i'd much prefer to shoot that cat outta the hot tub on the lodge porch.. looks cold out there.







of course, after I took a picture of it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> i'd much prefer to shoot that cat outta the hot tub on the lodge porch.. looks cold out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have Jimmy Houston in that tub with you do you? :biggrin:


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

Might not be "fair chase" but it sure is a tough hunt. A buddy of mine went on one of these hunts and they chased one miles through waist deep snow and over two mountains before getting a shot at one. He said it was by far the most physical hunt he had ever been on.


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Its a Big cat No Doubt..
> But wheres the Challenge of Shootin it outta a Tree..
> Sorry guys..I like fair Chase..N Dogs arent fair..
> 
> Oxx..


Not to highjack this thread, but anybody remember that Jerry Clower story he told about **** hunting. He said his Daddy always taught him "to give everything a sportin' chance." "Many times we've treed a **** with 20 dogs, but that **** had the option of whoopin all those dogs and walkin off if he wanted. It was stricltly left up to the ****!" Too funny.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bird dogs find quail, hog dogs find and catch hogs, hounds trail all kinds of game. It is a very old traditional way of hunting and where it is legal I have no problem with it. It may not be the way I want to do it but so be it.

Nice kitty for sure.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

"Just shoot up here amongst us, one of has got to have some relief"


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

bumaruski said:


> "Just shoot up here amongst us, one of has got to have some relief"


hehehehe gotta shoot that "souped up wildcat"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You don't have Jimmy Houston in that tub with you do you? :biggrin:


 cant give you any red.. err.. green, have to spread it around first. so I'll just tell you here.. No, it'll be Ellie May.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> cant give you any red.. err.. green, have to spread it around first. so I'll just tell you here.. No, it'll be Ellie May.


GOCHA COVERED ON THE RED< I MEAN GREEN


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

220swifter said:


> Not to highjack this thread, but anybody remember that Jerry Clower story he told about **** hunting. He said his Daddy always taught him "to give everything a sportin' chance." "Many times we've treed a **** with 20 dogs, but that **** had the option of whoopin all those dogs and walkin off if he wanted. It was stricltly left up to the ****!" Too funny.


ROFL! I love his stuff!







Ole Highball!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

"This just in, innocent picture sparks debate. Many left with their panties in a wad." 

Jeez, it seems like any time someone posts a picture lately somebody's got a problem with it. I hope it's just because hunting season's over and it's too cold to go fishing yet and everybody's just got cabin fever.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

That really offends me, Willydavenport.


LMAO


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hunting mountian lions and bear with dogs and horses is not always as effortless as one might imagine. About 40 years ago (I was 13) I hunted bear in Colorado with my dad. We landed in Grand Junction and went south about 90 miles then off the highway and 18 miles up a dirt path to a camp right in the middle of nowhere. The camp consisted of several two man trailers, a corral, and tents (for the dogs). We hunted for ten days, up at 4am each morning, saddle up after breakfast and ride all day. This was a guided hunt and you only pay for what you shoot. Bear have much more stamina than lions and to tree one sometimes didn't happen even after running them 8 to 10 hours. I shot my bear on the 10th day, and he was about 60 feet up a very big pine tree on the side of a mountain. It took two shots from a 243 to get him out of the tree and when he hit the ground he still had some fight in him. He rolled down the side of the mountain growling and biting at the dogs until they drug him to a stop. After we got all the skinning and packing done it was still a 20 mile ride back to camp. The point of this is this is not just a walk in the park, we worked hard to get that bear even with dogs, according to the guides lions tree faster with less of a fight but you hunt them in the winter (Feb) and any fresh snow covers the scent so you wait until the dogs find fresh tracks. Just my experience a hunt i'll never forget.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

willydavenport said:


> "This just in, innocent picture sparks debate. Many left with their panties in a wad."
> 
> Jeez, it seems like any time someone posts a picture lately somebody's got a problem with it. I hope it's just because hunting season's over and it's too cold to go fishing yet and everybody's just got cabin fever.


Would the symptoms of this cabin fever that you speak of include hearing loud booms and seeing dead birds fall out of the sky in my dreams? The wife woke me up the other night because I was sending my yellow lab Aeva after a bird in my sleep. She said I was saying "Aeva, dead bird, back, back, dead bird." She said Aeva was going crazy looking for the bird...Talk about cabin fever!!!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

You need to get out bro!! Hey, at least if we can't have fun while we're awake, we can enjoy our dreams!


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Dang it boys, a little over 300 days until we leave for Utah for my cat hunt!!!!


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldnt shoot one unless it was trying to eat me, my friends or family. Ive had a chance to shoot one in S Texas in broad daylight walking across a scendero very slowly. It was a big one but nothing like the one in the previous picture. I might change my mind if I ever own a ranch and they are hard on the deer herd, but until then Id rather watch em. Man they are beutiful animals and a rare sight in S TX especially in broad daylight.


OxbowOutfitters said:


> Because they tree the Cats with dogs...I went on a Bear hunt like that 1 time..just not my idea of a Fair chase.
> But to each his own..
> Oxx..


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

You should have shot that bugger!!! Mature cats will kill a deer every 6 days. We had one on our place and that season we saw only 3 fawns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Why kill the cat? Can't eat it so its just being harvested to stuff. A waste in my opinion, I'd rather see them roaming free in the wild. As for them killing deer, thats nature, its been around much longer than you or I have and will undoubtedly continue long after were gone.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

You know what, it's an awesome trophy! A REAL big cat. It was taken by legal means, by a licensed hunter. He's obviously very happy with it, so what's your beef. You want every Tom, Dick and Harry policing your activities. If not, don't get upset over this guys. 
Or take up your cause and get about the business of making it illegal, at least that way you can justify your criticism.
And BTW, I only shoot what I eat.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well...*



rockyraider said:


> Why kill the cat? *Hmmm...I don't know. You'll have to get in touch with the guy who killed it and ask him. None of us know.* Can't eat it so its just being harvested to stuff. *Well maybe it's going to be a rug and he's not going to stuff it at all. Again, you'll have to get in touch with the guy and ask him. None of us know.*A waste in my opinion, I'd rather see them roaming free in the wild. *As you say, that is your opinion. To get the hunter's opinion you'll have to get in touch with the guy and ask him what his opinion is. None of us know.*As for them killing deer, thats nature, its been around much longer than you or I have and will undoubtedly continue long after were gone. *You're right there, it is nature but then man gets tossed into the equation and we can change how nature works. I agree with you. I don't know if the guy who killed it would agree. You'll have to get in touch with the guy and ask him if he agrees. None of us knows.*


See how silly it is to voice all this negativity over someone elses hunt?

TH


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

that is one bad ***** cat


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Heck of a nice cat if you ask me. Long as he was legally taken what hunter has the right to judge another hunter for doing what he likes to do. If you don't like it then don't do it. All of us hunters in general need to stay focused and stay together to keep our great sport alive and kicking. 

just my .02 centavos


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Gez... So much negativity around here lately, This is a hunting forum not a flower boy, limp wrist forum. Some folks need to look in the mirror and revaluate the word fair chase, Or maybe think it over when you are sitting 200yds away from that feeder shoting deer with that rifle. What do you want people to do run around buck nekid and beat the animal to death with a stick. Tell I had a bad day!!!


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

For all those who think hunting with dogs is not "fair chase", tag along with me one time and let me send you into a briar patch on your hands and knees with a knife and a ****** off 300# boar hog! LOL!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> For all those who think hunting with dogs is not "fair chase", tag along with me one time and let me send you into a briar patch on your hands and knees with a knife and a ****** off 300# boar hog! LOL!


So what you're saying is if I pretend that it's not fair chase you'll take me on a free hog stabbin' hunt? I'm in!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

justletmein said:


> So what you're saying is if I pretend that it's not fair chase you'll take me on a free hog stabbin' hunt? I'm in!


Now thats the kinda attidude we need around here!! Greene for your willingnes to jump in and kill sompin.


----------



## mommabeachbunny (Apr 30, 2005)

Gorgeous cat! To each his own on the hunting thing! Personally I wouldn't kill one unless it was a life or death (mine, family,etc.) situation, but that's just me. I have had the unnerving pleasure of seeing one eye to eye in my back yard-still makes the hair on my neck stand up- but if it is legal and all I still say to each his own! I am sure not going to judge anyone on how they hunt legally.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I was simply stating my opinion, obviously I don't know what the hunter was thinking or his reasoning behind harvesting the animal. I was simply stating that I would probably let the big kitty walk since they can't be consumed and they are such a magnificant animal. No judgement passed at the hunter. Thanks for all of the criticism though, I appreciate it.


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm going to kill one in Utah and it will be in my living room. I have been dreaming of a large mountain lion for 20 years!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I hope you get one artofficial!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

What ever happen to the days of someone posting a picture without all the drama...........


----------



## 7stwman (Aug 17, 2005)

*Cat*

Cat the other white meat!!!!!!:bounce: :rotfl:


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*nice cat*

nice cat! If chasing a full grown cat in snow up to your arse is not fair chase I'm not sure what is. The only way to hunt them really.

I personally would not pay to shoot one but if one crossed my path he might get the air let out of him. hunters are huntings biggest danger.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Didn't mean to drum up any drama. It is an awesome photo of a huge cat. It has to be quiet a rush to hunt those things, I'm sure things could go south on you pretty quickly with an animal that big and fast.


----------



## hadaclueonce (Jun 3, 2005)

*Nice Cat*

But I would have let him go one more year....lol


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Its a Big cat No Doubt..
> But wheres the Challenge of Shootin it outta a Tree..
> Sorry guys..I like fair Chase..N Dogs arent fair..
> 
> Oxx..


I saw a hunt with dogs and they tree the poor cat and the hunter either blasts it with a 7 mag or arrows it. I don't like it all. I don't know that I would kill one of those(unless it was going to kill me)....gorgous animal.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Anybody ever heard "Knock him Out John" by Jerry Clower?
That is a huge cat!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Houndsmen are different than us duck hunters with our labs. The similarity is their dogs live for the hunt just like ours do. They get cut up and killed on a fairly regular basis, but that's the deal. As a kid growing up in Kansas, many of my friends hunted coyotes with packs of greyhounds. It was very exciting hunting and there is definitely an element of beauty in a pack of greyhounds lining out on a snow covered wheat field. 

Not many mountain lions would be killed without the aid of dogs, most places. When I lived in California, they outlawed it. Now the big cats are pretty much everywhere, even on the pavement. They eat dogs, cats, girl scouts, joggers and pretty much anything else they decide to eat. 

I personally wouldn't take a lot of pride in gunning a treed mountain lion out of a pine tree, but I'm guessing the true lion hunters (not the sports who pay the big money to go along for the ride and take the shot) are more about the dog work end of it than the killing. In fact, I think some of them tree the cats and then round up their dogs and leave. 

But if it offends you, don't worry. The antis and the citified country landowners have just about made the houndsman an endangered species. 

Of course they'll never do the same for you and me.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

How's he holding that thing up? One strong dude and one big cat.


----------



## texanlegend (Dec 9, 2004)

i have a lady friend in utah and her family actually guide these hunts ...these guys may hunt for 20 days and tree upwards of 25 cats in that time and never shoot one and if you think its all about shooting one out of a tree.. i can post some pics of some cliffside cats holding their own against some good dogs i have been friends with her for many years and its a really rare occasion to get pics of dead cats most are photographed and left alone that is one big cat though and i think had that been her place i would have gotten the same kind of pics .........a dead trophy lion


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

my goodness that is the biggest one i have ever seen i weigh 260 to 270 and that one would take me down no problem


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats a big cat. So that every one is on the same page what do yall consider "fair chase"? To me sitting 200-300 yds from a feeder is not id rather bow hunt any thing from now on but that is just me. How every you hunt the main thing is to enjoy the time you spend with family and friends in the great outdoors.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

For all of you who say hunting with dogs is not fair...or their is no fair chase....obviously has never been, nor has the ability to admire the time and effort which goes into training a good set of dogs. Dogs was used to catch wild game was before the days of a solare panel feeder! Maybe we should all spend thousands of dollars a year to sit in a box blind and shoot animals out from under a feeder. Not knocking it...because ive done it also....but all in all that's pretty simple and not really fair in some people's eyes. How about we just congratulate the guys on a good hunt...and trophy.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Good point. I have hunted deer out of state and I can tell you that most of them look down on us Texas guys for baiting them in with corn and popping them off from a short distance. Hey, I love it, I do it, and I will continue to do it, just something to think about.


hacksaw said:


> For all of you who say hunting with dogs is not fair...or their is no fair chase....obviously has never been, nor has the ability to admire the time and effort which goes into training a good set of dogs. Dogs was used to catch wild game was before the days of a solare panel feeder! Maybe we should all spend thousands of dollars a year to sit in a box blind and shoot animals out from under a feeder. Not knocking it...because ive done it also....but all in all that's pretty simple and not really fair in some people's eyes. How about we just congratulate the guys on a good hunt...and trophy.


----------



## retired358 (Mar 5, 2006)

I have been on bow hunts with dogs (for both bear and cats) in snow. We worked for several days finding tracks, letting dogs loose, chasing dogs, listening for dogs, running as fast as we could toward baying dogs, trying to find dogs, trying to haul our tired butts back to the truck. Normal outcome was a tree or bay but nothing close enough (i.e., in the 1-2 hours it took to get to the location, the cat or bear was long gone as were the dogs).

A lot of work (and that was when I was 30 years younger) - never did get a shot but have great memories...

So, not necessarily a slam dunk...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Great question on fair chase. It's a very subjective notion. Tradition, culture, environment, the game all influence how we think of it, and small details often can change our opinions. But it is something important, and personal, to anyone who calls himself a sportsman. I absolutely understand why we hunt deer the way we do in Texas - box blinds, feeders, and often high fences. Assuming (in the case of high fences) that the property is large enough, I take no issue with someone defining that type of deer hunting as "fair chase". Someone else, that is. Having grown up watching whitetails range for several miles every day, and still hunting draws and creek bottoms, it isn't my cup of tea. I guess I've become my Dad. He hunted squirrels with a .22, never shot one anywhere except in the head, and literally didn't believe me when I told him people in Texas hunt them with shotguns. When I convinced him it was true, he was totally disgusted by it! Of course he never hunted cat squirrels in the E Texas timber!

I think the principle of fair chase is the stacking of the odds, often through artificially imposed restrictions, in favor of the hunted. However you do it. In the mountain lion example, for instance, yes - it's no big deal blowing him out of the tree. The sport, and the fair chase aspect, is getting him there to begin with. It's no big deal blowing a turkeys head off at fifteen yards with a shotgun, either. But in both cases, you are fighting against the animals natural abilities and/or tendencies. A lion who decides NOT to run up a tree but to deal with his two and four legged tormentors Mano a mano often sends a few hounds to the happy hunting ground, an old gobbler is used to, and expects, hens to go to HIM, not the other way around. 

Too long, I know. But it's an interesting topic to me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Levelwind again.
​
Well said Levelwind.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Hmmm..seems like this board has a virus. The girly-man virus, LOL! Divide and conquer. The antis are loving this!


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

It's like Jerry Clower said. The **** always had the option to jump out of that tree and whip all them dogs 

My dad had a champion bluetick **** dog when I was young. That was some fun hunting and that dog was a badarse


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Squirrel-dog ,duckdog,quaildog,rabbitdog,peopledog Why Not A Catdog??watcha Think?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

He's hit



Haute Pursuit said:


> vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Levelwind again.
> ​
> Well said Levelwind.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

The thread that wont Die...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

It is holding it's own with Daisy Duke right now bro! :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Look at that cat in them daisy dukes.... LMAO I don't want to hear the argument about not eating the cat after killing it from any of you nasty duck and goose hunters.







(this ought to kill the thread)


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Look at that cat in them daisy dukes.... LMAO I don't want to hear the argument about not eating the cat after killing it from any of you nasty duck and goose hunters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People do eat meat from the big cats on occasion. Some say it is very good. I am not sure if trichinosis can be an issue so do your homework.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Nasty Duck & Goose Hunters...Omg...

Why dont you try some duck sausage.. Duck down & get some..:rotfl:



InfamousJ said:


> Look at that cat in them daisy dukes.... LMAO
> 
> ((((((((((( I don't want to hear the argument about not eating the cat after killing it from any of you nasty duck and goose hunters.
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

haha... the hunters aren't nasty.. I meant the duck and goose. sorry for the misunderstanding.. no need for you to offer anyone little smokey's either. LOL it won't die


----------



## nicholasotto7 (May 9, 2006)

Awesome Trophy Cat. I see pleanty of sport in this. 


People will always trash these posting. Give any one of them a chance to go on a hunt like this and they will be the first one in the truck to go and then post up their trophy pictures. (then it will be ok and sporting).


once again great cat


----------

